# How to make a bloody sacrifice table like ours



## shadow-death-wolf-666 (Jun 5, 2008)

The table can be seen on my deviantART page. Search shadowdeath-wolf-666 or Stella Clawe in the search engine

Needed
* Small square table
* Halloween Prop: weapon (e.g.:hand scythe, dagger)
* Halloween Prop: Rats
* Halloween Prop: Skulls
* White Cloth
* Fake Blood in a bottle

Steps

1. Take table and place it wherever you wish (we place ours near the porch because that's where we give out the goodies!)

2. Drape the white cloth over the table so that it hangs over to the ground (make sure that it's not piled on the ground or so you can see the 'feet' of the table)

3. Starting with the skulls, place them on and around the table (we use the three skulls, the one that lights up [and has worked for 9 years without new batteries] on the ground so it scares the kiddies more and the two that hold candles on the table)

4. take the 'weapon' and place it in the middle of the table (hand scythes [like what we use] and daggers were [and still are] very common for sacrifices)

5. Take the rats and put them on the table and the ground (just make sure that you can see them on the ground if you take many days to get ready so they don't get chopped up in a lawn mower like our white one)

6. arrainge the prop how you want them to be

7. put the fake blood on the day of halloween however you want it to be

That's how me and my family get it done. Browse around my deviantART gallery to see what the rest of my house looks like on halloween. ^^ (my deviant name is shadowdeath-wolf-666)

PS: pardon any spelling mistakes please, i'm known to speak and type in spanish


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

I had no luck finding it on deviantART  Can you post a pic here, please?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I also couldn't find this, please post pic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

DeviantART is a tricky place to navigate to the uninitiated. 

Here be his photo page. shadowdeath-wolf-666's deviantART gallery

Most the Halloween stuff appears to be on page 2.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Your host has a "Mature" block on the pic. Please post a direct link here to the pic. Use the icon that looks like mountains with the moon, or sun in the upper right of the graphic.

Thanks


----------



## shadow-death-wolf-666 (Jun 5, 2008)

it's up in my album now


----------

